# Ico, the Brave Pony (1981)



## HFL

A classical movie in Argentina's animation, from Manuel Garcia Ferre. While the film does have some music composed for it, most of it appears to be classical music, having spotted some cues from Dvorak and Chaikovsky myself. However I can't seem to indentify most of this music, can somebody help with the cues in this clip:






Thanks in advance.


----------

